# 2009 Queensland Amatuer Brewing Competition



## clean brewer (1/6/09)

Hello,

Just wanted to see when this was on again and/or where beers will have to go to??? Is it the Competition Schedule that is on the BABBS website??

Would really like to get onto this for this year and put in a couple entries.....

:icon_chickcheers: CB


----------



## bconnery (1/6/09)

Website isn't updated yet but it will be in mid/late September. 
Classes will likely be the same as last year, will match whatever the AABC has open. 

http://qabc.net.au/
http://www.aabc.org.au/


----------



## yardy (1/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to see when this was on again and/or where beers will have to go to??? Is it the Competition Schedule that is on the BABBS website??
> 
> ...




yeah, I'd like to get a couple in this as well, never entered a comp, would be good to get some feed-back, good or bad.








bconnery said:


> Website isn't updated yet but it will be in mid/late September.
> Classes will likely be the same as last year, will match whatever the AABC has open.
> 
> http://qabc.net.au/
> http://www.aabc.org.au/






the top link isn't working for me.

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/09)

yardy said:


> ...the top link isn't working for me.
> 
> Cheers



www.qabc.org.au is the right addy.

I'm definitely going to be entering this year (fingers crossed) then onto AABC if I'm good enough.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Bribie G (1/6/09)

So is the comp this year going to be on the BJCP guidelines or on these rather strange looking guidelines? As a newbie to comps I have been absorbing the BJCP stuff and suddenly these AABC guidelines are like switching from French to German :blink: 

Of course I have a few months to learn the new dialect but did I hear at a recent BABBs meeting about a possible switch to using BJCP for this year's QLD comp or was that something else?


----------



## Ross (1/6/09)

BribieG said:


> So is the comp this year going to be on the BJCP guidelines or on these rather strange looking guidelines? As a newbie to comps I have been absorbing the BJCP stuff and suddenly these AABC guidelines are like switching from French to German :blink:
> 
> Of course I have a few months to learn the new dialect but did I hear at a recent BABBs meeting about a possible switch to using BJCP for this year's QLD comp or was that something else?




BribeG - The AABC & QABC have always been judged based on the BJCP guidelines - There are a few extra guidelines for the Aussie beers included that aren't covered under BJCP. If you are confused on anything, give me a call. Dates, rules etc will be posted very shortly, our first comittee meeting is tomorrow night at the CraftBrewer Shop (7.30pm) for any BABBS members wishing to help in running the comp.

Cheers Ross


----------



## clean brewer (1/6/09)

I think ill be brewing for this comp. once I get this Bulk Lot of Grain... :chug: 

I want to win more than the "Lucky Door Prize" this year....


----------



## lonte (8/6/09)

OK, hope I'm not jumping the gun here but the decisions out of the QABC committee meeting are that the 2009 QABC will be judged over the weekend of 19-20 September 2009, with closing date/time for entries of 1.00pm on Saturday 5 September at craftbrewer.com. More to follow ...


----------



## yardy (10/7/09)

any ideas as to when the QABC website will be up and running ?

cheers
Yard


----------



## chappo1970 (10/7/09)

It's been called off and all entries should be sent to Chappo Manor for evaluation (and some relabling)... h34r:


----------



## yardy (11/7/09)

Chappo said:


> It's been called off and all entries should be sent to Chappo Manor for evaluation (and some relabling)... h34r:



ah ok then, 

keep an eye out for my 40 point K&K Stout, it's done with 3kg sugar, brewed in an old portaloo bowl ( rinsed out of course ), temp controlled ferment at 38*C with a good gobful of champagne yeast slurry that i found at the tip.

cheers
Yard


----------



## bradsbrew (11/7/09)

yardy said:


> ah ok then,
> 
> keep an eye out for my 40 point K&K Stout, it's done with 3kg sugar, brewed in an old portaloo bowl ( rinsed out of course ), temp controlled ferment at 38*C with a good gobful of champagne yeast slurry that i found at the tip.
> 
> ...



I dont think you got the IBU's to style on that one.......but each to their own I guess :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (11/7/09)

yardy said:


> ah ok then,
> 
> keep an eye out for my 40 point K&K Stout, it's done with 3kg sugar, brewed in an old portaloo bowl ( rinsed out of course ), temp controlled ferment at 38*C with a good gobful of champagne yeast slurry that i found at the tip.
> 
> ...



ROFL!
Looks like your brewing techniques have at least improved... h34r: 

I might have to pick up my game? Looks like the competition is going to be stiff!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## winkle (11/7/09)

The Brewhouse closed a few days after last years judging, hope the same doesn't happen to the Platform Bar.


----------



## Chad (5/8/09)

The QABC web site is now online.


----------



## Bribie G (5/8/09)

Judging will take place over the weekend of 19-20 September but entries close 5 September so better extracto digitum. 

My new bag arrived from Gryphon this morning and is about to get its cherry popped in the next few hours :beerbang: 

Plug: any BIABers unless you live near a spotlight and have a Mrs who is a sewing whizz, just go Gryphon, they do an awesome bag. Although they are $43 free delivery I reckon I would have spent more than that on travelling, purchase and taking the material to my seamstress and general fannying around. (no affiliation obviously)

:icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (5/8/09)

Hmmm, bit late for the Tripel I was going to enter  (guess what will be in the QLD Xmas case swap).

Let me know what styles you are going in BribieG and I'll avoid them.


----------



## Bribie G (5/8/09)

winkle said:


> Hmmm, bit late for the Tripel I was going to enter  (guess what will be in the QLD Xmas case swap).
> 
> Let me know what styles you are going in BribieG and I'll avoid them.



Mild Bitter Lager, anything American, Stout, Porter, dark, old, brown, but definitely not Belgian.

 


Joking of course. I hadn't given much thought to the State comp and now it's breathing down our necks


----------



## chappo1970 (5/8/09)

4 and 1/2 weeks! Easy Peasy! All Ales here I come! 

Especially if you do all your brews tonight LOL!

Enter these style Winkle my entries will make your beer taste great!
Pale Ale
American Pale Ale
Bitter Ale
Stout
IPA
Rye Beer
Specialty Beer

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## bradsbrew (5/8/09)

I'm in this year :super: . Looks like its gonna be a big brewing long weekend.
Let the games begin!!

Brad


----------



## clean brewer (5/8/09)

Ive got to work out what beers I have fermenting now and in cubes/kegs that could fit into certain categories.. :unsure: 

Maybe ill have to do my "Leftovers A.I.P.A" also to put in... Oh, and ive got a Stout all ready to go in bottles already especially for this Comp...

:icon_chickcheers: CB


----------



## winkle (5/8/09)

clean brewer said:


> Ive got to work out what beers I have fermenting now and in cubes/kegs that could fit into certain categories.. :unsure:
> 
> Maybe ill have to do my "Leftovers A.I.P.A" also to put in... Oh, and ive got a Stout all ready to go in bottles already especially for this Comp...
> 
> :icon_chickcheers: CB



You should try figuring out where to put a chocolate/oatmeal/expresso stout :blink: .


----------



## clean brewer (5/8/09)

winkle said:


> You should try figuring out where to put a chocolate/oatmeal/expresso stout :blink: .



It will fit into Dry Stout, I think... :unsure:


----------



## Ross (14/8/09)

Qld Brewers...A quick update on some of the prizes...

Champion Brewer - Will get to brew one of their own beers at Eagle Heights Brewery at Mt Tamborine with an accomodation package for 2 included.
Champion Beer - Kegerator (3 keg model) with 3 tap S/S Font.
Class winners - A sack of Barrett Burston Grain of your choice.


Time rapidly running out, so get those beers ready :beer: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## stillscottish (14/8/09)

winkle said:


> You should try figuring out where to put a chocolate/oatmeal/expresso stout :blink: .



On the breakfast table?


----------



## winkle (14/8/09)

stillscottish said:


> On the breakfast table?



Hmmm, breakfast stout :chug:


----------



## kram (14/8/09)

Ross said:


> Qld Brewers...A quick update on some of the prizes...
> 
> Champion Brewer - Will get to brew one of their own beers at Eagle Heights Brewery at Mt Tamborine with an accomodation package for 2 included.
> Champion Beer - Kegerator (3 keg model) with 3 tap S/S Font.
> ...


Better start brewing this weekend then h34r:


----------



## clean brewer (16/8/09)

Any idea after entries are received when the beers will be refridgerated??? Maybe I would be pushing it now to get another beer in?? :unsure: 

Brew starts fermenting on 18-8, bottled on 1-9, entry in by the 5-9 and judging from 19-9.. So, 18 days from bottling till judging, pushing it....


----------



## Jye (16/8/09)

After entry they will all be stored in the Craftbrewer cold room until the comp.

It could be enough time in the bottle, whats the style?


----------



## np1962 (16/8/09)

clean brewer said:


> Any idea after entries are received when the beers will be refridgerated??? Maybe I would be pushing it now to get another beer in?? :unsure:
> 
> Brew starts fermenting on 18-8, bottled on 1-9, entry in by the 5-9 and judging from 19-9.. So, 18 days from bottling till judging, pushing it....


CB
Someone once posted about carbing in bottle in 4 or 5 days, basically re suspending the yeast daily by turning the bottles upsidedown, would then sit for 2 weeks at Craftbrewer to settle and finish off.
Alternatively, keg, carb and CPBF.  
Nige


----------



## Ross (16/8/09)

CB,

We are happy to store out of the cold room any beers that need a little more time - Just advise at the time.

Cheers Ross


----------



## clean brewer (16/8/09)

Cheers Guys,

Ill like to put 4 beers in, ill have 2 ready to go and another 2 that could be ready if left out until last minute..  

Ill put advise if I get the 2 in that need to be left out.... Oh, a Pale Ale and something else maybe?

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Bribie G (16/8/09)

ordered my bottle carbing device last night :lol: 

A kegerator would look great in the corner of the lounge facing the one that is already there. Six beers on tap :beerbang: B)


O/T did you manage to sort out screws for castors / guard rail yet?


----------



## Ross (16/8/09)

BribieG said:


> O/T did you manage to sort out screws for castors / guard rail yet?



Arriving Monday - will send with your other bits if I remember  

cheers Ross


----------



## clean brewer (30/8/09)

Well, my Stout has been ready to go for a while now, my Aussie Old/Dark Ale was tasting good a week ago and should be carbed up nicely..  

Just did a Hydrometer reading for my A.I.P.A and A.P.A tonight and its ready to go aswell(at the higher end of Alc content aswell), will bottle tomoz and should be Carbed nicely by the time it needs Cooling for Judging.. :beerbang: Tasting very nice aswell.... :icon_drool2: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## sqyre (8/9/09)

:huh: ... wow.... Good to know that was happening... :blink: 

Sqyre... :lol:


----------



## winkle (8/9/09)

sqyre said:


> :huh: ... wow.... Good to know that was happening... :blink:
> 
> Sqyre... :lol:



You Team Sqyre got some in this year?


----------



## clean brewer (8/9/09)

sqyre said:


> :huh: ... wow.... Good to know that was happening... :blink:
> 
> Sqyre... :lol:



Ill try to keep you in the loop in whats happening on AHB through Facebook from now on mate, a little earlier maybe though...  

CB


----------



## Bribie G (8/9/09)

I note that the results will be announced live by Twitter. For those of us who have better things to do with our lives than subscribe to girly gossipy twittery poo and do not hang breathlessly on the twits or twots or twats or whatever they are called, when is the earliest that results will be posted in human readable format and on what website? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo (8/9/09)

And with judging at the platform bar, is the event open to the public?

Gavo.


----------



## sqyre (8/9/09)

winkle said:


> You Team Sqyre got some in this year?




Had about 8 sitting here ready to go Perry... but missed the Date somehow.. :blink: 
Oh well like i said maybe next year.. :unsure: 

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (8/9/09)

sqyre said:


> Had about 8 sitting here ready to go Perry... but missed the Date somehow.. :blink:
> Oh well like i said maybe next year.. :unsure:
> 
> Sqyre... :icon_cheers:




sqyre,

registration is 5pm tomorrow - So get them in before close of business & you'll be sweet.

cheers Ross


----------



## sqyre (9/9/09)

Ross said:


> sqyre,
> 
> registration is 5pm tomorrow - So get them in before close of business & you'll be sweet.
> 
> cheers Ross



ohhhhhh Dear.... :blink: . . . . I'm not going to tell you what i did last night... :huh: 
umm... i might just crawl back in to bed and assume the Fetal Position for a while...

You might see me before 5pm Ross...
But then again.. probably not...

Cheers,
Sqyre..


----------



## browndog (9/9/09)

Ross said:


> sqyre,
> 
> registration is 5pm tomorrow - So get them in before close of business & you'll be sweet.
> 
> cheers Ross



Ross, the QABC site still says the 5th Sep., if the date was changed it should have been reflected on the site.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G (9/9/09)

Yes I dropped mine in to Mel at Enoggera on Saturday and she said they were all going to be centralised at Ross's today so anyone reading this who hasn't entered ........

PS she's got a great little setup there.
Sqyre you didn't did you?


----------



## Ross (9/9/09)

browndog said:


> Ross, the QABC site still says the 5th Sep., if the date was changed it should have been reflected on the site.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Tony,

Official cut off was the 5th, but if someone missed the date we aren't going to crucify them if we can accomodate.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Scruffy (9/9/09)

Queensland brewing comp... run with an iron kitten in a velvet airlock... err... :blink: 

:icon_cheers: 

Thanks Ross!


----------



## sqyre (9/9/09)

Ross said:


> Tony,
> 
> Official cut off was the 5th, but if someone missed the date we aren't going to crucify them if we can accomodate.
> 
> Cheers Ross



I appreciate that Ross... unfortunatly i read your message a little too late.. :unsure: 
I will definatly have to make sure i chase the comp info up a bit earlier next year...

It caught me by surprise this year as in past years there has been a fair bit of chat floating around about it leading up to the event..
I kept thinking... I wonder when the QABC dates will be anounced... But obviously i must have blinked...
Its a shame they dont send out an email to past participants to notify them of it..

Anyhoo, watch out next year boys... <_< that Coveted 18th Place will be mine!!!

Sqyre...


----------



## Ross (9/9/09)

sqyre said:


> Its a shame they dont send out an email to past participants to notify them of it..
> 
> 
> Sqyre...



Sqyre, 

That point has already been raised & will hopefully be in place for next year. We did plenty of announcements, but there will always be some that miss it.


cheers Ross


----------



## sqyre (9/9/09)

Ross said:


> Sqyre,
> 
> That point has already been raised & will hopefully be in place for next year. We did plenty of announcements, but there will always be some that miss it.
> 
> ...



I just relised I may have received it and lost when my hardrive got wiped a few months a go.. along with my Beersmith Recipies..  

Sqyre..


----------



## bradsbrew (9/9/09)

I also dropped mine off to Mel on Saturday. Man she has got some great patience, me rocking up with the bottles labeled to BJCP guidlines before being shown the AABC guidlines and having to relabel 5 beers. All done with a smile and a beer to boot. Great work Mel :beer:


----------



## browndog (9/9/09)

sqyre said:


> I appreciate that Ross... unfortunatly i read your message a little too late.. :unsure:
> I will definatly have to make sure i chase the comp info up a bit earlier next year...
> 
> It caught me by surprise this year as in past years there has been a fair bit of chat floating around about it leading up to the event..
> ...



Too busy making giant smokers Brucie !

-BD


----------



## TidalPete (9/9/09)

> registration is 5pm tomorrow


.

I have been strong once again this year & resisted the temptation to get others approval compete in a competition not because I know that my beers can't hack it but more to the point just can't be bothered with all the preparation, competitiveness, etc, etc involved.
Good luck to you all in the 2009 QABC. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## browndog (10/9/09)

TidalPete said:


> .
> 
> I have been strong once again this year & resisted the temptation to get others approval compete in a competition not because I know that my beers can't hack it but more to the point just can't be bothered with all the preparation, competitiveness, etc, etc involved.
> Good luck to you all in th 2009 QABC. :icon_cheers:
> ...



Pete, this is not just about the QABC mate, it is about representing QLD in the nationals and sticking it to our southern brothers and in that regard, we are lacking and need more help. This is coming from an ex-sydney boy.......step up to the plate and be counted!


cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (10/9/09)

Shouldn't that have been - step up to the palate and be counted?  

Sorry I been drinking QA-ing.


----------



## browndog (10/9/09)

winkle said:


> Shouldn't that have been - step up to the palate and be counted?
> 
> Sorry I been drinking QA-ing.



And the Lord said, "Go forth and mash"


----------



## Paul H (10/9/09)

browndog said:


> And the Lord said, "Go forth and mash"



But he didn't mean for you to use BIAB :icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy (11/9/09)

I drank all my award winning ( imo  ) Schwarzbier that i was going to enter, got fed up with the qabc details, dates & info being unavailable every time i checked it.


----------



## winkle (11/9/09)

Is the judging panel finalised yet?


----------



## clean brewer (11/9/09)

yardy said:


> I drank all my award winning ( imo  ) Schwarzbier that i was going to enter, got fed up with the qabc details, dates & info being unavailable every time i checked it.



I agree, it was quite short notice all the details....  Ill be pre-planning a bit next year but still got 4 beers in....


----------



## yardy (11/9/09)

clean brewer said:


> I agree, it was quite short notice all the details....  Ill be pre-planning a bit next year but still got 4 beers in....




good luck :beer:


----------



## Gavo (15/9/09)

So what are the times for judging? Can't seem to find this info and I would like to have a look if possible.

Gavo


----------



## Bribie G (15/9/09)

Is the judging in the public area of the bar, or is the bar closed for the judging or what? Wouldn't mind a squizz myself as I could probably get down there on the Saturday Arvo.


----------



## Ross (16/9/09)

Guys,

We really need some more help with stewarding for the day. PLEASE get involved, without help we cannot continue to host these events.
Contact me at the shop on 07 38412600 asap if you are able to help.

Kick off 8.00am at the Platform Bar in the City.


Cheers Ross

+++

The event is not a public one as such as everyone involved needs as little distraction as possible for things to run smoothly & it's not a large bar. That said, anyone who's keen to pop in & see how it runs (or even better lend a hand) are more than welcome.


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/09)

Ross I can put in four hours from 10 till 2 on the Saturday then zoom on up the track to the Valley to start work at 3. See you at the shop Friday to confirm details.

Cheers
BribieG


----------



## winkle (16/9/09)

I should be good to go from 9 am.
Is there really such a time as 8 am on a Saturday? About to find out I guess  .


----------



## clean brewer (16/9/09)

If I lived closer and was able to help, I would..... :unsure: 

Come on guys...


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

winkle said:


> I should be good to go from 9 am.
> Is there really such a time as 8 am on a Saturday? About to find out I guess  .




Ross as discussed I'll be there until 2pm. Sorry to the commitee as I did promise the day but I can't stretch the SWMBO goodwill brownie points any further.

Chappo


----------



## dr K (16/9/09)

> Guys,
> 
> We really need some more help with stewarding for the day. PLEASE get involved, without help we cannot continue to host these events.
> Contact me at the shop on 07 38412600 asap if you are able to help.
> ...



As a long, long time participant, steward judge and organiser of these thing I cannot but emphasise the importance of people getting in to help, oh and not just fronting on the day, registering to help. Comps are the heart and soul of craft brewing. It is through comps that you get feedback about your beer...rant rave etc.
The big thing about the State Comps is they are the gateway to the Nationals, if you want your State to do well at the Nats then you need to have a top flight State Comp.

K


----------



## chappo1970 (17/9/09)

Just wanted to confirm that Dad and I well be attending to help with the Stewarding. Unfortunately due to other commitments we can only be there from kick off till 2pm.

I understand that there is still a real need for more help so if you can make it along guys please make the effort.

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/09)

I'll be hopping off the 10 am train at Central. Unfortunately I'm working from 3PM but hopefully they'll have something for me to do in the meantime  With the number of BABBs members surely we can get enough people.

Come on guys for Queensland.


----------



## Jye (17/9/09)

Ill be there at 7:30.

Should be a good day with a similar number of entries to last year.


----------



## AlphaOne (19/9/09)

Just finished judging strong lagers and farmhouse ales. Awesome line-up, congratulations on all entries, there were some awesome beers! standard seemed to be well up on last years! (Who brewed the top scoring saison? it was exceptional!)


----------



## winkle (19/9/09)

B_chan said:


> Just finished judging strong lagers and farmhouse ales. Awesome line-up, congratulations on all entries, there were some awesome beers! standard seemed to be well up on last years! (Who brewed the top scoring saison? it was exceptional!)


 Bugger It wasn't mine.  Could have told me it was Dupont and I'd have believed it. Congratulations to Browndog, Liam, Mossy amongst the winners (unofficially & apparently).


----------



## Snowdog (19/9/09)

Dammit! Thats what I get for not reading this thread until now. Could've managed to help out in the afternoon. :unsure:


----------



## Jye (19/9/09)

What a great day with some outstanding beers, Yummers :icon_cheers: and a big ups to the Grand for a fantastic venue plus lunch... and to the stewards which made everything run like clock work :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (19/9/09)

winkle said:


> Bugger It wasn't mine.  Could have told me it was Dupont and I'd have believed it. Congratulations to Browndog, Liam, Mossy amongst the winners (unofficially & apparently).



I'm not trying to pre-empt results here BTW h34r:


----------



## starkesbier (19/9/09)

winkle said:


> I'm not trying to pre-empt results here BTW h34r:




Anyone have any idea when and where the results will be released?

The suspense is driving me to drink! :icon_drunk: 

Cheers
Starkesbier


----------



## Jye (19/9/09)

The results could be a couple of days away, the Head Steward will double/triple check them and release them when he is happy. 

They will probably be posted here and on the QABC website, maybe even twitted 

PS there are a few photos of the event on twitter.


----------



## winkle (20/9/09)

Big ups to Grand Central for the steak sangas and the venue, I gave SWMBO a couple of the black jug drinks at the end and was almost chucked off the bus for being in possession of a drunken wife :blink: .
Hey the broncos won to end a great day, (finished at 6am Chappo - will not get there)


----------



## lefty2446 (20/9/09)

Jye said:


> The results could be a couple of days away, the Head Steward will double/triple check them and release them when he is happy.
> 
> They will probably be posted here and on the QABC website, maybe even twitted
> 
> PS there are a few photos of the event on twitter.



You know what I'm like :-0  

Adrian :icon_drunk:


----------



## Ross (20/9/09)

Brewers - Full Results are on the QABC Website
All the place getters below have qualified for the Nationals. 

*Low Alcohol 5 entries*

1st Michael Gardner - Mild Ale - 42.50 points Silver
2nd Michael Gardner English Bitter 37.50 points Bronze
3rd Andrew Clark English Bitter 36.50 points - Bronze


*Pale Lager 9 entries*

1st Andrew Clark Munich Helles 37.50 points - Bronze 
2nd Anthony Henderson Pale Continental Lager 34.50 points
3rd Ross Kenrick Australian Lager 34.00 points


*Pilsner 11 entries*

1st Lyall Cottam Bohemian Pilsner 34.50 points
2nd Andrew Clark - German Pilsner 32.50 points
3rd Derrick Allard German Pilsner 32.50 points


*Amber & Dark Lager 11 entries*

1st Simon Conlon Oktoberfest/Marzen 40.50 points Silver
2nd Liam Ahearn Oktoberfest/Marzen 30.50 points
3rd Anthony Henderson Munich Dunkel 30.00 points


*Strong Lager 4 entries*

1st Graeme Starke Bock 37.0 points Bronze
2nd Anthony Henderson Strong Pale 34.50 points
3rd William Steudler Doppelbock 33.50 points


*Pale Ale 13 entries*

1st Andrew Clark Australian Pale Ale 42.25 points Silver
2nd Derrick Allard Belgian pale ale 41.50 points Silver
3rd Johann Ulrich Van Der Walt Belgian Pale ale 39.50 points Bronze


*American Pale Ale 12 entries*

1st Gavin Priest APA 41.00 points Silver
2nd Chris Moss - APA 40.25 points Silver
3rd David Clarke APA - 38.25 points Bronze


*Bitter Ale 14 entries*

1st Andrew Clark English Best Bitter 42.50 points - Silver 
2nd Chris Moss English Best Bitter 42.00 points Silver
3rd Ross Kenrick English Best Bitter 41.50 points - Silver


*Brown Ale 15 entries*

1st Daryl Eaves American Brown Ale 39.50 points Bronze
2nd Jye Smith American Brown Ale 36.50 points Bronze
3rd Anthony Davis American Brown Ale 36.00 points Bronze


*Porter - 8 entries*

1st Lyall Cottam - Brown Porter - 36.75 points - Bronze
2nd Ross Kenrick - Robust Porter - 34.0 points 
3rd liam Ahearn - Robust Porter - 32.50 points 


*Stout 16 entries*

1st David McClure Dry Stout 32.50 points
2nd Brad Gray Dry Stout 32.00 points
3rd Brad Gray Sweet Stout 31.67 points


*Strong Stout 8 entries*

1st Anthony Henderson RIS 40.00 points Silver
2nd Michael Gardner Aus/Foreign Exp 36.00 points
3rd Campbell Ritchie Aus/Foreign Exp 33.250 points


*India Pale Ale 8 entries*

1st Chris Moss American IPA 41.00 points Silver
2nd Ross Kenrick Imperial IPA 38.00 points Bronze
3rd Tony Brown American IPA 36.50 points Bronze


*Strong Ale 3 entries*

1st Tony Brown American Barley Wine 45.50 points Gold
2nd Stephen Gleeson Old Ale 44.50 points Silver
3rd William Steudler English Barley Wine 43.25 points Silver


*Belgian Strong Ale 20 entries*

1st Liam Ahearn Tripel 42.75 points Silver
2nd Jye Smith Belgian Strong Dark ale 41.25 points Silver
3rd David Clark Belgian Blond Ale 39.250 points Bronze


*German Wheat & Rye Beer 21 entries*

1st Jye Smith Weizen Eisbock 42.25 points Silver
2nd Wayne Berthelsen Weizen 40.00 - Silver
3rd Stephen Staples Weizenbock 39.00 Bronze


*Farmhouse Ale & Wild Beer 17 entries*

1st Graeme Starke Saison 43.50 points Silver
2nd Tony Brown Witbier 41.00 points Silver
3rd Melinda Evans Biere de Garde 37.50 points - Bronze


*Specialty Beer 19 entries*

1st Andrew Clark Wood Aged 45.50 points Gold
2nd Johann Ulrich Van Der Walt Other Specialty 40.50 points Silver
3rd Graeme Starke Belgian Specialty 39.25 points Bronze


*Champion Brewer (4 best places) 1st = 3 points, 2nd = 2 points, 3rd = 1 point.*

1st Andrew Clarke - 12 points (4 x 1st place)
2nd Anthony Henderson 8 points (1 x 1st, 2 x 2nd, 1 x 3rd)


*Champion Beer (BOS Round)*

1st Andrew Clark Wood Aged.
2nd Andrew Clark Australian Pale Ale 


A big thank you to the Platform Bar for hosting this event & to all the stewards & judges on the day. Without your help, these competitions would not exist.


----------



## Screwtop (20/9/09)

Well done, congrats to all AHB brewers who did so well, Well done to Andrew and how about a 45.5 for Browndog's Barleywine. Had a few entries, nothing special, well maybe one but missed the entry date due to a little stay in hospital. Will be a strong showing from QLD in the Nationals this year I think.

Screwy


----------



## Jye (20/9/09)

Lots of familiar names there, congrats to everyone :icon_cheers: 

And Andrew, we had a feeling you were up there when we saw an Aus Ale on the BOS table, well done :icon_chickcheers: 

Browndog I wanna taste that BW of yours, Ill bring a bottle of mine along too 

PS that was a Weizen*Eis*bock I pick the first up with.


----------



## Ross (20/9/09)

Jye said:


> PS that was a Weizen*Eis*bock I pick the first up with.




Corrected


----------



## lefty2446 (20/9/09)

Lots of high quality entries from lots of different people. A big thanks to the Stewards who helped out on the day, Everything went smoothly.

Congrats to all the winners!

Adrian

Edit: Should have disqualified Jye on the basis of 16.3 being Weizenbock


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/9/09)

Thanks guys trying very hard to assimilate all this, congratulations to all the winners, looks like there were some high scores so the entries must have been top notch. Thanks to the organizers and judges and stewards, pretty sure you would have worked hard, hope you had a few afterwards.
Great score Tony, love to see that recipe.
Think I might crack a BTGA to celebrate, thanks again.

Andrew


----------



## Jye (20/9/09)

I think its time tou have a well deserved beer Lefty, must have been a busy day of checking 

PS well the AABC shouldnt have listed aventinus eisbock as an example 

...

and I should thank Jim for inspiring me to brew an American Brown Ale... couldnt have done it without you


----------



## browndog (20/9/09)

A big thanks to the organisers, the stewards and the folks from the Grand Central. I have to make mention of our Chief Steward Adrian, the guy is unflappable, with total confidence in his stewards, one cool customer when the going gets tough. I'm chuffed at mine and Liam's results, we just have to get Bonj on our wavelenght and then the Ipswich boys will be an unholy trinity in brewing excellence. As for the BW, what a fluke, I thought it would have to age before it was any good, but by god, it was nectar straight out of the fermenter. I have to say I have to give Liam some ups for my silver medal wit, I didn't think it cut the mustard and wasn't going to waste the entry fee to enter it, but he convinced me to put it in. Go the QLDers in the AABC.....

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/09)

Many awesome beers on the day.. Looking at the full list (available as a zip from the site) it's amazing how many were up there well into the 40s and just how tight some of the placings were, just pipping each other by half a point here or there. We're going to put in a strong showing in the Nats I'm sure. Never mind the incredible job done on the day, how's that set of reports - someone stayed up late last night slaving over the PC. Thanks. Amazing. 


Just a bit OT at this moment in time but say you have picked up a place in Pale Ales as an example with an Aussie Pale, does that mean you *have* to enter an Aussie Pale in the Nats or can you enter any Pale as long as it's in the class? A bit academic because it's a bit late to start a lot of beers from scratch for late October but would be interested to know for next year.


----------



## browndog (20/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Many awesome beers on the day.. Looking at the full list (available as a zip from the site) it's amazing how many were up there well into the 40s and just how tight some of the placings were, just pipping each other by half a point here or there. We're going to put in a strong showing in the Nats I'm sure. Never mind the incredible job done on the day, how's that set of reports - someone stayed up late last night slaving over the PC. Thanks. Amazing.
> 
> 
> Just a bit OT at this moment in time but say you have picked up a place in Pale Ales as an example with an Aussie Pale, does that mean you *have* to enter an Aussie Pale in the Nats or can you enter any Pale as long as it's in the class? A bit academic because it's a bit late to start a lot of beers from scratch for late October but would be interested to know for next year.



It's gotta be the beer you won with Bribie, you can rebrew it for the AABC though if you have run out.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross (20/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Just a bit OT at this moment in time but say you have picked up a place in Pale Ales as an example with an Aussie Pale, does that mean you *have* to enter an Aussie Pale in the Nats or can you enter any Pale as long as it's in the class? A bit academic because it's a bit late to start a lot of beers from scratch for late October but would be interested to know for next year.



Bribie,

Entitles you to enter any style from the catagory you won in.

Cheers Ross

Edit: From the AABC website:

"Entrants may enter only those categories in which their
placings were achieved. If the original beer is no longer available, entrants may submit a
different beer in the same or a different style in that category."

cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (20/9/09)

Great work by all invloved and congrats to all the winners. Will the result sheets be sent out and place getters get to enter the nationals right??
Pretty happy with a 2nd and 3rd and a silver and bronze. 

brad


----------



## Ross (20/9/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Great work by all invloved and congrats to all the winners. Will the result sheets be sent out and place getters get to enter the nationals right??
> Pretty happy with a 2nd and 3rd and a silver and bronze.
> 
> brad



Hi Brad,

Results sheets will be mailed out as soon as we get certificates printed & prizes organised. would expect within the next 2 weeks, all going well. If you qualified you don't need anything other than your beer to enter the nationals - Just go to the AABC website for details.

cheers Ross


----------



## starkesbier (20/9/09)

Just wanted to add my thanks to all of those who put in the hard yards to make this competition happen. It is great to be able to participate in such a class event.

Cheers
Starkesbier

Happy brewer with two firsts and a third! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Maxt (20/9/09)

On behalf of the Canberra contingent who judged at the comp, just wanted to say thanks to the QLD brewers for a great day, and especially to Ross for his hospitality.
We were also told that Ross has an in built gyroscope, and watching him nurse a full beer while having a short nana nap during the Broncos game, I can tell you it's true!
See you at the Nats!


----------



## Bribie G (20/9/09)

Thanks guys, I'll rebrew the 2 low alc ones because they are good fresh, but will have a taste-off with bottles from the current batch before posting any off :icon_cheers: The stout will hopefully just get better and better :icon_drunk:


----------



## mossyrocks (20/9/09)

Congratulations to the the winners & place getters.

A special thanks to Adrian and the stewards (I was one until I was asked to judge classes 2 & 6) another well run event & to have the results out already is a magnificent effort. 

Browny, your BW was an excellent drop.

Another very well orgainsed event. Thanks to Ross & Ian for all there work behind the scenes to make the state titles happen. Plus a thanks to the Platform Bar for the facilities to hold this very special event.

Andrew - well done - 4 x 1st placing indicates what a great brewer you are.

I am exceptionally pleased with my showing - 1 x 1st & 2 x 2nds from 5 entries and all silver medals.

Bring on the Nationals.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## AndrewQLD (20/9/09)

mossyrocks said:


> Congratulations to the the winners & place getters.
> 
> A special thanks to Adrian and the stewards (I was one until I was asked to judge classes 2 & 6) another well run event & to have the results out already is a magnificent effort.
> 
> ...



Congrats Mossy, good results. Noticed you judged 2 of my entries, I'll be looking forward to the feedback. Hopefully the Nats will show a good result for Qld.

Didn't mention in my earlier post a big thanks to the Canberra judges that took time out to come up for the Judging, a long trip, just shows the passion they have for brewing.

Oh and BribieG, your a legend of the British beers :icon_cheers: 

Andrew


----------



## Paul H (21/9/09)

The efforts of Adrian & Ross behind the scenes & late at night really can't be emphasised enough. Both these guys have there own businesses to run as well as ensuring events like these run smoothly time & time again. Job well done (again) boys.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## stillscottish (21/9/09)

Excuse my iggorance but where is the entry form for the Nationals?
I couldn't see it anywhere on their website.

Campbell


----------



## stillscottish (21/9/09)

Ross said:


> Bribie,
> 
> Entitles you to enter any style from the catagory you won in.
> 
> ...



So does this mean if you qualified to enter by winning a place in 12.1 I can enter that style and also 12.2?

Campbell
competition noob


----------



## Ross (21/9/09)

Campbell/Brewers



> Excuse my ignorance but where is the entry form for the Nationals?
> I couldn't see it anywhere on their website.



The entry form will be up on the site later this week. They are making a few small changes to the old format.

+++



> So does this mean if you qualified to enter by winning a place in 12.1 I can enter that style and also 12.2?



YES - Your qualification entitles you to an entry in the said catagory - You make pick a new substyle if you wish.


Cheers Ross


----------



## clean brewer (21/9/09)

Seems like a few less entries this year.... :unsure: 

Im stoked anyhow with mine, even though I hadnt even really brewed for the Comp, just put a few bottles in to see how they went and more so for the Feedback to see what to work on....  

Only been doing AG for 8 months with 20 AG brews and all No-Chilled.... Surely can only get better? 

9th out of 12 for American Pale Ale 
13th out of 15 for Brown Ale 
11th out of 16 for Stout 
4th out of 8 for India Pale Ale 

Cheers to all involved in the whole event.... :beerbang: 

CB


----------



## Bribie G (21/9/09)

Now that the kerfuffle has died down a bit and the thread is still live, I'd like to contribute more to next year's comp, I went in to lend a hand but felt a bit like the tits on a bull because I really didn't know the exact details of what was going on. What I'd really like to do is to learn BJCP with the aim of judging. If not judging then at least I would have the firm background knowledge to be a more effective steward. Of course I've had a bit of rough and ready experience on the tables at the mini comps but how do I get into some serious training? 

Note I usually work weekends which could be a hurdle, what's available locally or through BABBs ? I understand there's an exam you can sit at the end of the process.

Clean Brewer: re the entries, the event didn't seem to have been widely publicised from the point of view of noobs like myself, of course the more senior members knew the comps were coming up so I suppose next year it's up to Qld AHB members to be more proactive and make sure the info is out there. What I mean is that it's unfair to expect hard working guys like Ross or Paul H or BConnery to take time out to spoon feed the rest of the membership when the info was available on the web for those who wanted to find it. I for one will be more active in 'nailing down' the details so we can all start brewing with two or more months notice for the lager makers and the stronger beer entries. Having said that, there's no point in getting 300 entries unless more members are prepared to step up to the plate and help out during the comp. Certainly a bigger and better State comp would surely translate to more hits for QLD brewers in the nats but it's up to all of us :icon_cheers:


----------



## beersom (21/9/09)

Great effort by all volunteers !!!! A big thanks to you all. 
and a very big congrats to all placed getters !!!! there was some fantastic beers entered.




Quick question for you all - I left three bottles of beer with my cappers at the platform bar so that I could return for them the next day. Upon returning the next day they were gone :unsure: does any one happen to know where they went ?????? We would love to get them back as they were the last bottles of each of those beers and included the last bottle of Mel's first AG beer so we are rather sad for the loss  two of the bottles were coopers tallies ( one red cap and one green cap) and the other was a champagne style bottle. 
One of them was the last bottle of a beer that qualified for the National comp 
Pleases help me track them down.... it would mean a great deal to me.


----------



## clean brewer (21/9/09)

> Clean Brewer: re the entries, the event didn't seem to have been widely publicised from the point of view of noobs like myself, of course the more senior members knew the comps were coming up so I suppose next year it's up to Qld AHB members to be more proactive and make sure the info is out there. What I mean is that it's unfair to expect hard working guys like Ross or Paul H or BConnery to take time out to spoon feed the rest of the membership when the info was available on the web for those who wanted to find it. I for one will be more active in 'nailing down' the details so we can all start brewing with two or more months notice for the lager makers and the stronger beer entries. Having said that, there's no point in getting 300 entries unless more members are prepared to step up to the plate and help out during the comp. Certainly a bigger and better State comp would surely translate to more hits for QLD brewers in the nats but it's up to all of us



Well said mate.... Ive started for Next Year already with my Barleywine getting kegged tonight for some Maturation then bottling.....  

CB


----------



## winkle (21/9/09)

beersom said:


> Great effort by all volunteers !!!! A big thanks to you all.
> 
> 
> Quick question for you all - I left three bottles of beer with my cappers at the platform bar so that I could return for them the next day. Upon returning the next day they were gone :unsure: does any one happen to know where they went ?????? We would love to get them back as they were the last bottles of each of those beers and included the last bottle of Mel's first AG beer so we are rather sad for the loss  two of the bottles were coopers tallies ( one red cap and one green cap) and the other was a champagne style bottle.
> ...



They probably ended up in the pile of bottles & crates that we put out the side alley during the frenzied cleanup - I think they were going to Ross's?



> and a very big congrats to all placed getters !!!! there was some fantastic beers entered.


Man have I got some work to do, PBs stuff was outstanding.


----------



## beersom (21/9/09)

winkle said:


> They probably ended up in the pile of bottles & crates that we put out the side alley during the frenzied cleanup - I think they were going to Ross's?


 

Nope.....  checked all the bottles out the back

These bottles were placed behind my cappers away from all other bottles in the hope that they would not be confused with anything else 


Please .... anyone have any idea ??????


----------



## bconnery (22/9/09)

I'll add my name to the chorus thanking the organisers and stewards for their effort, Platform Bar for the venue and the steak sandwiches that went down a treat, and everyone for their beer 

I had the arduous task of assisting with judging on the day, I know I know but someone's got to do it. I enjoyed some good stouts and porters and a quick guest spot on the American IPAs...
Round that off with a quick schooner of Stone and Wood Draught as if the day wasn't good enough...
Good to meet some of the Canberra boys and other guest judges and participate in another enjoyable competition day. 

Then I went to a dance with the two kids as penance and spent an hour or so running around after my two in a room of over hyped 1-6 year olds


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/09)

If there are any full bottles remaining, submitted in case of 'best in show' - (I submitted 7 )- would it be practicable for someone to bring them along to BABBs so they can be passed around?

:super:


----------



## bconnery (22/9/09)

BribieG said:


> If there are any full bottles remaining, submitted in case of 'best in show' - (I submitted 7 )- would it be practicable for someone to bring them along to BABBs so they can be passed around?


Bribie, Bribie, didn't you learn from Babbs presentation night that the first place winning beers don't make it out of judging day? 

You might be lucky, depends on how long the canberra boys stayed on at Ross's perhaps


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/09)

bconnery said:


> Bribie, Bribie, didn't you learn from Babbs presentation night that the first place winning beers don't make it out of judging day?
> 
> You might be lucky, depends on how long the canberra boys stayed on at Ross's perhaps



They are probably in a lab in Canberra being analysed as we speak h34r: I'll just have to bring some more along :beerbang:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/9/09)

BribieG said:


> They are probably in a lab in Canberra being analysed as we speak h34r: I'll just have to bring some more along :beerbang:




Michael .. what happens at the Qld championships stays at the Qld championships .............................


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Michael .. what happens at the Qld championships stays at the Qld championships .............................


That's why we have kept MaxT as a hostage B)


----------



## Maxt (22/9/09)

That's all right, any of you bastards coming down to Canberra, I'll see that you're plastered, and send you off on the 'other' tour of Fyshwick!


----------



## bradsbrew (22/9/09)

Forgot to mention a BIG THANKS to Mel for convincing me to change my labels from 2008 BJCP guidelines to 2009 AABC when i dropped them off to her shop. 
When do we have to have the national entries in and where??

Cheers Brad


----------



## Ross (22/9/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Forgot to mention a BIG THANKS to Mel for convincing me to change my labels from 2008 BJCP guidelines to 2009 AABC when i dropped them off to her shop.
> When do we have to have the national entries in and where??
> 
> Cheers Brad




Brad,

Keep an eye on the www.aabc.org website, as details will be posted shortly - Cut off date likely to be end of 1st week October.

+++

BABBS members - If you want to drop your entries at our shop, the club will be supplying free postage to Canberra.
We will treat your entries like our own (as ours will be in the same cases), but we accept no liabillity for breakages etc.

Cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (22/9/09)

Good thing I'll be a member this Thurs then. Unless the committe knocked back my application. Will bring a bottle of each to BABBS and the entries to your shop. 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Ross (22/9/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Good thing I'll be a member this Thurs then. Unless the committe knocked back my application. Will bring a bottle of each to BABBS and the entries to your shop.
> 
> Cheers Brad




I think someone black balled you  Someone called Chap Chap from memory :lol: 

See you Thursday Brad  

Cheers ross


----------



## chappo1970 (22/9/09)

Ross said:


> I think someone black balled you  Someone called Chap Chap from memory :lol:
> 
> See you Thursday Brad
> 
> Cheers ross




It's true... h34r: 

See ya Thursday stranger


----------



## stillscottish (22/9/09)

A question about entries in the Nationals from a noob.

D1. Qualification. The first three placegetters at State/Territory Championships
automatically qualify for entry to the Australian Amateur Brewing Championship in the same
year (see D8 for resolving tied scores). A maximum of three entries in any category will be
accepted from each State/Territory.

So in, for example, Category 4 with 6 styles there could conceivably be 18 beers that qualify for that Category. How does that fit with the three entries per Category rule?

Campbell.
confused.


----------



## browndog (22/9/09)

stillscottish said:


> A question about entries in the Nationals from a noob.
> 
> D1. Qualification. The first three placegetters at State/Territory Championships
> automatically qualify for entry to the Australian Amateur Brewing Championship in the same
> ...



Campbell,
In the category no mater how many styles there are there is still only 3 places and it could be any of the styles in that category.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## stillscottish (22/9/09)

I'm sorry if I'm not getting it but if there's only 3 entries per category and more than 3 entries are submitted, who decides which ones are entered? :unsure:


----------



## Ross (22/9/09)

Campbell,

There were only 3 place getters in each catergory (the 3 highest scores). The sub-style entered is irrelevant. 1st, 2nd & 3rd may have all been from the same sub-style. Lesser scores in the same or other sub-styles don't qualify.
Have a look at the results table & hopefully it will make sense

cheers Ross


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (22/9/09)

Ross said:


> Campbell/Brewers
> 
> The entry form will be up on the site later this week. They are making a few small changes to the old format.
> 
> ...




Not sure if this affects any place getters in QLD but in S.A the SABSOSA also states 


"SUBMITTING ENTRIES TO THIS YEARS AABC 2009 BEING JUDGED THIS YEAR IN CANBERRA"

Prizes are awarded for the best three beers in each category and are invited to contend in the Australian Amateur Brewing Championship,(AABC). Each of these entries must score 60% or higher. This year judging will be held in Canberra. 


BYB


----------



## Ross (23/9/09)

BYB,

We did not set a limit, but all Qld placegetters acheived 60% or higher, so either way they have all qualified.

cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/9/09)

I think it should be pointed out (I'm sure someone queried this earlier) that it is only 2 entries per category if you had two _placings_ in that category, not like the State comps where you can enter two beers in each category of different styles.
So basically it's one entry per placing per category.
I know this has caused some confusion before as some people think they can enter two different beers for each placing.
Ross, you might like to confirm this to save confusion.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (23/9/09)

Yes, to clarify - Eached placed beer (1st, 2nd or 3rd) in a Category, entitles you to 1 entry in the nationals in that same category (any sub-style). EG: If you got a 1st & 3rd place in a single category then you can enter 2 beers total in that category. 
If you have any confusion, please feel free to call me Tel: 38412600.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/09)

So expanding on what Andrew just said:

I picked up placings in Category 1, namely 1.5 and 1.6 so I can re-enter (or re-brew and re-enter if I wish) in those styles but won't be able to enter a 1.2 for example.

My FES got a placing in Category 12, namely a 12.1 and I am able to re-enter it, but I would not be allowed to slip in a 12.2 (RIS) instead.

That's what I had been querying earlier, now all is clear. Thanks Andrew.


Also on the point of a score of 60% I guess that is to cover the hypothetical although unlikely, situation where only three Pilseners Category 3 got entered in a State comp and they were all very poor and were scored say 12 15 and 16 , nevertheless they would still, I guess, have to be given 1st 2nd and 3rd in the State but not be allowed to go onto the Nats and inflict them on the poor judges  

Something similar happened to me in the BABBS comp with a partial stout I entered based on a Can o Coopers and it picked up best kit beer by virtue of it being the only kit/partial in the comp (that category is being scrapped from next BABBs comp) but it acquitted itself well by actually coming 3rd in the FES / AUS class so all forgiven. :icon_cheers:

Edit: Ross beat me


----------



## bconnery (23/9/09)

BribieG said:


> So expanding on what Andrew just said:
> 
> I picked up placings in Category 1, namely 1.5 and 1.6 so I can re-enter (or re-brew and re-enter if I wish) in those styles but won't be able to enter a 1.2 for example.
> 
> ...


Bribie, that's not quite right....

You placed twice in Category 1, overall, regardless of sub style, so you may enter two beers in category one, from any two sub styles you choose. So you can re-enter your 1.5 and 1.6 beers if you wish, or re-brew them, but you can also brew yourself a 1.1, 1.2 etc. 

Ditto your FES can become a RIS if you wish...

Each placing in a Category give you one entry to the National comp in that category, regardless of sub styles.


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/09)

erm.... ok, got it now. :icon_cheers:


----------



## The King of Spain (23/9/09)

Just got the results over the phone. I can view the net but cannot download from my holiday destination in Yamba 

Anway I am completely stoked with first place from my American brown. That started out as a recipe I got from Browndog some time ago, was always good so cheers mate :icon_cheers: 

Thanks to all for their efforts, much appreciated.


----------



## Katherine (23/9/09)

As usual WA means wait awhile... we have to wait until awards night to see what actual place we got! Ill be happy with Third!


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/9/09)

The King of Spain said:


> Just got the results over the phone. I can view the net but cannot download from my holiday destination in Yamba
> 
> Anway I am completely stoked with first place from my American brown. That started out as a recipe I got from Browndog some time ago, was always good so cheers mate :icon_cheers:
> 
> Thanks to all for their efforts, much appreciated.



Well done KOS, I hope you do as well in the Nationals. Is the recipe on AHB by any chance?

Andrew


----------



## Paul H (23/9/09)

But what if I came fourth,  & the guy ahead of me did a BIAB & No chill beer! 
Can I still enter the nationals?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/09)

How do you know it's no-chill? B)


----------



## Paul H (23/9/09)

BribieG said:


> How do you know it's no-chill? B)



Botulism  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bconnery (23/9/09)

Paul H said:


> But what if I came fourth,  & the guy ahead of me did a BIAB & No chill beer!
> Can I still enter the nationals?
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Well first you'd actually have to enter


----------



## browndog (23/9/09)

The King of Spain said:


> Just got the results over the phone. I can view the net but cannot download from my holiday destination in Yamba
> 
> Anway I am completely stoked with first place from my American brown. That started out as a recipe I got from Browndog some time ago, was always good so cheers mate :icon_cheers:
> 
> Thanks to all for their efforts, much appreciated.



Well done Daryl, I'm looking forward to seeing and brewing the recipe mate, best I could manage in that cat. was 11th. Its a bit frustrating when one year the judges say the beer is too big for the style and the next year they say the exact same beer is not big enough. No more ABAs in comps for me.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/09)

browndog said:


> Well done Daryl, I'm looking forward to seeing and brewing the recipe mate, best I could manage in that cat. was 11th. Its a bit frustrating when one year the judges say the beer is too big for the style and the next year they say the exact same beer is not big enough. No more ABAs in comps for me.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Also frustrating when they say a stout is "mouth puckeringly bitter" one comp and then give it a bronze and a place in the next one :lol: :lol: The judges on the day mate. :icon_cheers: I must admit that the Browns and Ambers are bloody hard, though.


----------



## browndog (23/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Also frustrating when they say a stout is "mouth puckeringly bitter" one comp and then give it a bronze and a place in the next one :lol: :lol: The judges on the day mate. :icon_cheers: I must admit that the Browns and Ambers are bloody hard, though.



I believe the problem is the BJCP description is too ambiguous. In one sentence is says it is a big hoppy beer, and in another it says hops can be low to moderate. Go figure. I might have a crack at the ambers next year.


----------



## Ross (23/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Also frustrating when they say a stout is "mouth puckeringly bitter" one comp and then give it a bronze and a place in the next one :lol: :lol: The judges on the day mate. :icon_cheers: I must admit that the Browns and Ambers are bloody hard, though.



Why frustrating? Your beer has improved - Stouts generally improve with some age - A BABBS member (to not name names) had a stout that was fairly ordinary at the time of the BABBS comp - I tasted the same beer at the weekend & honestly reckon it could easily have taken out 1st place in the QABC - It's a shame you didn't enter it Chappo  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (23/9/09)

browndog said:


> I believe the problem is the BJCP description is too ambiguous. In one sentence is says it is a big hoppy beer, and in another it says hops can be low to moderate. Go figure. I might have a crack at the ambers next year.



I agree Tony - The Am Brown description allows for 2 almost completely different beers. Either way though, if the beer is well balanced it should score well. If its big & hoppy without enough malt, then its very likely to be judged as "too hoppy". 


cheers Ross

Edit: Keen to see what went wrong with my WIT - 2nd place in BABBS out the keg & had done some bottle conditioned ones for the QABC that I had very high hopes for - Came pretty well last - I knew there was a reason i keg lol.


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/09)

I suppose 'frustrating' isn't probably the correct word, more like 'discouraging'. My stout in question, actually, I've got a bottle in the fridge right now and thought I'd see how it's getting on. Any stout left Chappo? Bring one along tomorrow :chug:


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/09)

BribieG said:


> I suppose 'frustrating' isn't probably the correct word, more like 'discouraging'. My stout in question, actually, I've got a bottle in the fridge right now and thought I'd see how it's getting on. Any stout left Chappo? Bring one along tomorrow :chug:



Is this what im expecting in the mail bigboy?


----------



## bradsbrew (23/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Any stout left Chappo? Bring one along tomorrow :chug:



Chap Chap hope you will be bringing a stout along, I will be bringing a couple and I hope Bribie does as well. Out of the 5 beers I entered was most chuffed with getting 4th behind AndrewQ, Mossy and Ross for my English best Bitter and the 5th and bronze for the Dubbel which was my 2nd AG and was about 15 months Old.

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer (23/9/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Chap Chap hope you will be bringing a stout along, I will be bringing a couple and I hope Bribie does as well. Out of the 5 beers I entered was most chuffed with getting 4th behind AndrewQ, Mossy and Ross for my English best Bitter and the 5th and bronze for the Dubbel which was my 2nd AG and was about 15 months Old.
> 
> Cheers



Same, same Brad... I was chuffed to see my name in front of brewers or not far away in points that have brewed for much longer than me and are good ones at that from what I hear....  

Just looking forward to feedback...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Bribie G (23/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> Is this what im expecting in the mail bigboy?


No, the one referred to was the lowly 7% FES, you are getting the Nikga-juice 9% RIS :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew (23/9/09)

clean brewer said:


> Same, same Brad... I was chuffed to see my name in front of brewers or not far away in points that have brewed for much longer than me and are good ones at that from what I hear....
> 
> Just looking forward to feedback...
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Yep Jody the nail has been hit right on the head there. And the feedback from the judges is what I am looking forward to the most, if I can produce a better beer from the whole process then I win.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (23/9/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Yep Jody the nail has been hit right on the head there. And the feedback from the judges is what I am looking forward to the most, if I can produce a better beer from the whole process then I win.
> 
> Cheers Brad



+ 1, looking forward to revamping a few recipes, already fiddling about in Beersmith  .


----------



## stillscottish (23/9/09)

Ross said:


> Campbell,
> 
> There were only 3 place getters in each catergory (the 3 highest scores). The sub-style entered is irrelevant. 1st, 2nd & 3rd may have all been from the same sub-style. Lesser scores in the same or other sub-styles don't qualify.
> Have a look at the results table & hopefully it will make sense
> ...



This is what comes of going from a 4am start shift to a 12pm finish one. You can stare and stare at something and just not get it until you've had a good sleep.
Pennies have dropped, it all makes sense now. I just wasn't seeing that placings were for category not for style. Where's the smiley for sleep-deprived dumbass?


----------



## browndog (23/9/09)

Ross said:


> I agree Tony - The Am Brown description allows for 2 almost completely different beers. Either way though, if the beer is well balanced it should score well. If its big & hoppy without enough malt, then its very likely to be judged as "too hoppy".
> 
> 
> cheers Ross
> ...




And I'll be interested to see the judging sheet for my RIS that won BABBs and scored 2nd in BOS that ended up second last in QABC......... :blink:


----------



## Chad (23/9/09)

I guess that's the reason why it's always good to enter the same beer into more than one comp, and why the results of one comp can't be used as in indicator as to whether a beer is either good or bad. Although, a large discrepancy might suggest something went bad with that bottle.


----------



## browndog (23/9/09)

Chad said:


> I guess that's the reason why it's always good to enter the same beer into more than one comp, and why the results of one comp can't be used as in indicator as to whether a beer is either good or bad. Although, a large discrepancy might suggest something went bad with that bottle.



Totally agree there Chad.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/10/09)

Shit Shit Shit, better get my entries off tmorow.
When would we expect to get the QLD result scoresheet??

Brad


----------



## clean brewer (15/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Shit Shit Shit, better get my entries off tmorow.
> When would we expect to get the QLD result scoresheet??
> 
> Brad



Ross posted in another Topic that there were issues with printers or something and they should've been in the post this/next week... :unsure: 

Im eagerly awaiting the Feedback, more so on my A.I.P.A

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Bribie G (15/10/09)

Re the nats, as long as the package bears tomorrow's postmark then you are accepted. A couple of differences to the QLD comp:

You wrap an entry form around each bottle with a rubber band, you don't tape anything to the bottle.

The 'bottle cap ID' field is not required, can't figure what that is about.

The OG / FG info is only required for the low alc category (<4%) and is presumably there to stop someone sneaking in a full flavoured blow your brains out beer and claim that it's low alc. I've entered a couple in the category and did a double check on that FG today, sacrificing two bottles for the hydro samples. Damn I had to chill them down and drink them later :icon_cheers: 

It was a bloody long winded exercise today printing out and filling out the forms, constructing a cardboard box etc and I only just made the post. Now for a good rest period. I'm going to do a toucan next :icon_drunk: 

Hey Brad I expect you are entering a TTL type? Congrats on the State results and hope we'll whop the Mexicans' arses :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (15/10/09)

BribieG said:


> Hey Brad I expect you are entering a TTL type? Congrats on the State results and hope we'll whop the Mexicans' arses :icon_chickcheers:




Gday Michael, Mate my Esb missed out by a smidgen on the day but I was happy with the result. i'll be entering a Dry Stout and a Sweet Stout. There triple wrapped in bubble wrap and I'll pack em in a box with heaps of styro packing foam ( the stuff that looks like expanded nutri grain) hopefully aussie post will look after them.

Good Luck with your entries too. :beerbang: 

Brad


----------



## winkle (28/10/09)

Hey, finally got the score sheets for this comp.
Some of the detailed feedback was most welcome and helpful.
Apologies to Ben & Matt for providing a slightly infected stout - was bottled from keg but at the time all seemed well, 2 weeks later "What happened to the aroma FFS????"  .
I'm also going to have to modify the way I use a carbonation cap, or bottle condition for the comp next year going by the 'low carbonation' remarks.
Thanks judges :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Maxt (28/10/09)

winkle said:


> Hey, finally got the score sheets for this comp.
> Some of the detailed feedback was most welcome and helpful.
> Apologies to Ben & Matt for providing a slightly infected stout - was bottled from keg but at the time all seemed well, 2 weeks later "What happened to the aroma FFS????"  .
> I'm also going to have to modify the way I use a carbonation cap, or bottle condition for the comp next year going by the 'low carbonation' remarks.
> Thanks judges :icon_cheers: .



I think entering comps sends your brewing through the roof. I'm sure judges get it wrong from time to time, but mostly they provide the kind of objective info that you need to ramp your beer making up. Your friends are not always the best source!
Another good idea is to get the beer judging sheets (print them off the BJCP website), and actually go through and judge your beer before it goes to the comp. Try and imagine you were presented this at a comp, and write all the details you normally would see on a judging sheet. You can then get an idea how this might fit into style guidelines, and you can also compare it to what you get back from the judges and see how your judging skills are. Did thats make sense?


----------



## Bribie G (28/10/09)

Makes perfect sense, MaxT. Nowadays, increasingly, brewers craft their comp. beers to try and hit the specs laid out in the BJCP guidelines. However at the end of the process it's a good idea to taste the beer against the guidelines and assess whether you actually hit the target.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/10/09)

Maxt said:


> I think entering comps sends your brewing through the roof. I'm sure judges get it wrong from time to time, but mostly they provide the kind of objective info that you need to ramp your beer making up. Your friends are not always the best source!
> Another good idea is to get the beer judging sheets (print them off the BJCP website), and actually go through and judge your beer before it goes to the comp. Try and imagine you were presented this at a comp, and write all the details you normally would see on a judging sheet. You can then get an idea how this might fit into style guidelines, and you can also compare it to what you get back from the judges and see how your judging skills are. Did thats make sense?



Good idea about the sheets I was wondering where I could download those and judge mty own beers. Should help with my beers and my judging. Problem is brewing to BJCP guidlines and being judged on AABC. As I fell into brewing for a BJCP foreign stout and finding this did not match a AABC foreign stout.

Brad


----------



## clean brewer (28/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Good idea about the sheets I was wondering where I could download those and judge mty own beers. Should help with my beers and my judging. Problem is brewing to BJCP guidlines and being judged on AABC. As I fell into brewing for a BJCP foreign stout and finding this did not match a AABC foreign stout.
> 
> Brad



PM Browndog, he was going to email some sheets to who wanted some for the Swap Beers...  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Ross (28/10/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Good idea about the sheets I was wondering where I could download those and judge mty own beers. Should help with my beers and my judging. Problem is brewing to BJCP guidlines and being judged on AABC. As I fell into brewing for a BJCP foreign stout and finding this did not match a AABC foreign stout.
> 
> Brad



Where do they not match Brad? I just looked up both sets of guidelines & from what i could see they are identical?


Cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (28/10/09)

Ross said:


> Where do they not match Brad? I just looked up both sets of guidelines & from what i could see they are identical?
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Main thing that threw me Ross was the two diiferent styles, under AABC the foreign stout falls under Strong Stout greater than 6%. Under BJCP guidelines it fits within the stout style and begins at 5.5%-8%. Was a bit confusing for a new player but have learnt heaps in the last couple of months through comps. I put it into sweet and it done quite well and the feed back is very informative. Except for the one judge that gave two or three word feedback in each section and finished with a not to style in overall impression, the other two judges were very helpful and it is much appreciated. said beer came 11th in AABC. = me happy

Cheers Brad


----------



## Ross (28/10/09)

Brad,

The catergory title is a little misleading, but if you read the style guidelines under both substyles, they are identical, including the SG & FG figures. I'll work on getting the >6 removed for nexy year as it's caused confusion.

cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew (28/10/09)

Ross said:


> Brad,
> 
> The catergory title is a little misleading, but if you read the style guidelines under both substyles, they are identical, including the SG & FG figures. I'll work on getting the >6 removed for nexy year as it's caused confusion.
> 
> cheers Ross


Agree 100% with what your saying Ross. I was confused.

Cheers Brad


----------



## stillscottish (31/10/09)

Sorry to show my iggorance again but as a comp first-timer does winning a medal for a beer come with anything tangible e.g. bit of paper etc, or do you just relax with the knowledge of a job well done?

Campbell
Competition Virgin


----------



## Ross (31/10/09)

Campbell,

You should have recieved a certificate with your judging notes?
1st & 2nd places got prizes as well.

cheers Ross


----------



## stillscottish (31/10/09)

Got the certificate for the 3rd place but I just wondered if you got anything for medal winning beers (I had 1 but it didn't get a place)


----------



## lefty2446 (31/10/09)

stillscottish said:


> Got the certificate for the 3rd place but I just wondered if you got anything for medal winning beers (I had 1 but it didn't get a place)



Just the warm fuzzy feeling  

Lefty


----------



## stillscottish (31/10/09)

Its an outrage. You can't stick anything warm and fuzzy to the fridge.

That's what grows under it. :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (31/10/09)

Yes I got a framed certificate for my first in Low Alc but didn't get any little card thingos for my couple of seconds and medal winners, as yet. Fridge magnets would be a good 21st century idea, I've got heaps of fridge real estate now with my 'new' big second hand fridge delivered by GravityGuru and Mrs GG today.

I can feel some lagers, Munichs and Pilseners coming on :icon_cheers:


----------



## lefty2446 (1/11/09)

BribieG said:


> Yes I got a framed certificate for my first in Low Alc but didn't get any little card thingos for my couple of seconds and medal winners, as yet. Fridge magnets would be a good 21st century idea, I've got heaps of fridge real estate now with my 'new' big second hand fridge delivered by GravityGuru and Mrs GG today.
> 
> I can feel some lagers, Munichs and Pilseners coming on :icon_cheers:



There are cetificated for 2nd and 3rd as well. Might be in the box of 'leftovers' from last BABB's meeting.
Ross has that box and was going to post out the bits that weren't collected after last meeting.
Hang in there.

Adrian


----------

